# mit einer Rechnung der Medicineüberprufung



## Zorabelita

Hola a todos,
Alguna(o) podría verificar estas oraciones de una carta

En español:
Con esta carta les estoy enviando la cuenta de los servicios médicos, para que ustedes  cancelen  el porcentaje  que les corresponde.
Agradeciendo su atencion,


Mi intento en aleman:

 Ich sende Sie dieses mit einer Rechnung der Medicineüberprufung, um diese den entsprechenden Prozentsatz zu zahlen.
  Ich bedanke mich für Ihren Aufmerksamtheit.



Muchas gracias, Z


----------



## Aurin

Anbei übersende ich Ihnen die Abrechnung der ärztlichen Leistungen, ...
¿Qué hay que cancelar?


----------



## Zorabelita

Aurin said:


> Anbei übersende ich Ihnen die Abrechnung der ärztlichen Leistungen, ...
> ¿Qué hay que cancelar?



Hallo Aurin,

"consultas medicas y algunos examenes médicos especializados"

Zorabelita


----------



## Aurin

Zorabelita said:


> Hallo Aurin,
> 
> "consultas medicas y algunos examenes médicos especializados"
> 
> Zorabelita


 
Es que no entiendo la segunda parte de la frase:"...cancelen el porcentaje que les corresponde"
El cliente cancela (¿en qué sentido? paga, anula ?) el porcentaje (¿tiene un descuento?) 
¿Cómo sabe que le corresponde?


----------



## Zorabelita

Aurin said:


> Es que no entiendo la segunda parte de la frase:"...cancelen el porcentaje que les corresponde"
> El cliente cancela (¿en qué sentido? paga, anula ?) el porcentaje (¿tiene un descuento?)
> ¿Cómo sabe que le corresponde?



Aurin disculpa!
Te aclaro: yo fui al médico y me evaluaron e hicieron unos examenes de audicion. Luego el médico me envió una cuenta para cancelar, y entonces yo le envio esa cuenta a mi seguro médico privado para que ellos la cancelen.

Mil gracias, Zorabelita


----------



## Aurin

...zwecks Erstattung des entsprechenden Anteils.
...damit Sie die entsprechenden Leistungen erstatten. 

Más o menos. No me convence de todo. Igual hay ideas mejores.
¿Con porcentaje te refieres a que el seguro no te paga la factura íntegra sino sólo una parte?


----------



## heidita

Zorabelita said:


> En español:
> Con esta carta les estoy enviando la cuenta de los servicios médicos, para que ustedes cancelen el porcentaje que les corresponde.
> Agradeciendo su atención,
> 
> Anbei übersende ich Ihnen die Abrechnung der ärztlichen Leistungen und bitte Sie, Ihren Anteil zu übernehmen.
> Mit bestem Dank/Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias, Z


 
Hola Zorabe: espero que te sirva así.

La confusión ha surgido, al no emplearse la palabra _cancelar_ en España de la misma manera que en América.


----------

